# B&W Challenge: DOORS



## gk fotografie (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks because there's simply more time to experiment and to approach a theme from multiple creative sides in two weeks, which has been the objective of this challenge from the beginning.

_Try to go further than simply 'registering' your object, consider also the possibilities of creative editing. Lets photograph doors from a frog perspective with a wide-angle lens or look at reflections in glass windows of doors. Why not search for structures in used woods or make close-ups of chipped paint layers and turn your images into sepia beauties, etc. Choose the creative side in this challenge and surprise everyone with your images._

Have fun!


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 16, 2021)

Argghhh, New Year's Eve night I headed up to the National Cathedral and shot several doors.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 17, 2021)

Some wonderful old hardwood doors salvaged from an old house being demolished and re-used on our new project.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 17, 2021)

Was out today and though this is not very artsy it is one of my favorite doors.  Maybe something better later in the week.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jan 19, 2021)

around back of the old hotel..


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Jan 19, 2021)

What a great variety everyone has shared.

This is a set of doors on a Cathedral I've pass countless thousands of times and ignored.  Not tonight.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 20, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> What a great variety everyone has shared.
> 
> This is a set of doors on a Cathedral I've pass countless thousands of times and ignored.  Not tonight.
> 
> View attachment 202587



Absolutely fantastic, nominated POTM


----------



## ronlane (Jan 20, 2021)

Here's one that I took at a photo walk back in December.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Jan 20, 2021)

A former comb factory taken through the perimeter metal fence.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2021)

Antique Engine Door


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2021)

I keep coming back to this spot


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2021)

Door reflection


----------



## smithdan (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jan 24, 2021)

...just had to shoot some film yesterday.   Ricoh 500G  HP5  tired D76 stock.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## MJ2020 (Jan 26, 2021)

The small town of Jerez in Central Mexico


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2021)

5 door


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jan 26, 2021)

The light through the glass hitting the floor caught my eye for this one.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 28, 2021)

....and back to Planet Digital with the help of _Stargate K S2 _and the _Ninth Element of Photoshop.



 _


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2021)

smithdan said:


> ....and back to Planet Digital with the help of _Stargate K S2 _and the _Ninth Element of Photoshop.
> 
> View attachment 202895 _



Very cool, well done sir.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 28, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > ....and back to Planet Digital with the help of _Stargate K S2 _and the _Ninth Element of Photoshop.
> ...



Thanks jc.  Started out with the sneaky double exposure setting and the rest was assembly and the usual fiddly bits.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2021)

smithdan said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > smithdan said:
> ...



You are an amazing photographer.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jan 29, 2021)

smithdan said:


> ....and back to Planet Digital with the help of _Stargate K S2 _and the _Ninth Element of Photoshop.
> 
> View attachment 202895 _



Love this one!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 29, 2021)

Church doors


----------



## mountainjunkie (Jan 31, 2021)

B&amp;W Door by matt gates, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2021)

mountainjunkie said:


> by matt gates, on Flickr


 love this view.....


----------



## mountainjunkie (Jan 31, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> mountainjunkie said:
> 
> 
> > by matt gates, on Flickr
> ...



Thank you. This was actually taken after dusk, fairly long exposure.


----------

